# Someone can pick up Daisy...now what?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't want this to get lost in the very long thread on Daisy. My son just told me that he will pick her up at the Downey Shelter and put her on a plane. Is there anyone in charge who I can talk to? I don't want efforts to conflict, but we really need to move fast.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending a PM to you now.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You need to talk to Edie. We are already planning on quarantining the dog for a week. We need to do that, for the safety of the other fosters(contagious diseases).

This little one cannot be picked up, and taken to the airport. Bless your son's heart. Perhaps he can pull her, and take her to the vet's? We do have a couple other folks involved, so you do need to talk to Edie.

My vet, myself, Edie, Bron, Cathy, and Judy, are all here, and do need help.

I wish I were home, but working in No Cal all week.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sylvia, Its wonderful that you are offering to foster. I do want to caution you that ALL the dogs coming of of the Los Angeles shelters have been exposed to kennel cough and most of them come down with it. This is what is costing AMA a lot of money these days to put these dogs in quarantine and then treat them when they become sick. The quarantine is for 10 days and then if they get it, its another 10 days of treatment to clear them to be with other dogs. I think you have dogs in your home, so just want you to know.
We are working on pulling this girl and getting her into quarantine.
Deb is supposed to foster, but if you are interested still, you can get with Deb about that after she gets home. We have some time to work on it with the quarantine time. Hope this helps. Edie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Hi Sylvia, Its wonderful that you are offering to foster. I do want to caution you that ALL the dogs coming of of the Los Angeles shelters have been exposed to kennel cough and most of them come down with it. This is what is costing AMA a lot of money these days to put these dogs in quarantine and then treat them when they become sick. The quarantine is for 10 days and then if they get it, its another 10 days of treatment to clear them to be with other dogs. I think you have dogs in your home, so just want you to know.
> We are working on pulling this girl and getting her into quarantine.
> Deb is supposed to foster, but if you are interested still, you can get with Deb about that after she gets home. We have some time to work on it with the quarantine time. Hope this helps. Edie


Thank you so much Edie, Deb, Cathy, Browyne and all of you are invovled. Bless your hearts.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay. My son works in El Segundo, which isn't far from Downey. He doesn't have any pets and his father is home all day. So, if you were desperate he could help. You have my e-mail just say the word.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Okay. My son works in El Segundo, which isn't far from Downey. He doesn't have any pets and his father is home all day. So, if you were desperate he could help. You have my e-mail just say the word.


 
Hugs to you and your son.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

If I could throw my 2 cents in, it would be best to get her out, no matter, "mistakes" happen all the time, even if she needs to be boarded at a vets office, as I tell our fosters, there are no "do overs".........don't want to throw out any glitches/troubles... JMHO..................

Thanks so much for the help and interest in helping Daisy! You all are a very special group of folks!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

carley said:


> If I could throw my 2 cents in, it would be best to get her out, no matter, "mistakes" happen all the time, even if she needs to be boarded at a vets office, as I tell our fosters, there are no "do overs".........don't want to throw out any glitches/troubles... JMHO..................
> 
> Thanks so much for the help and interest in helping Daisy! You all are a very special group of folks!!!!


 
Debi, they are more than special they are BEYOND amazing. I think they have a good control over this situation and have been at this for so very long. Sending you lots of love,


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

<<<smile>>>


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Okay. My son works in El Segundo, which isn't far from Downey. He doesn't have any pets and his father is home all day. So, if you were desperate he could help. You have my e-mail just say the word.


Hi, have your son call me in the morning just in case I need help with transport from shelter to our vet in Hollywood. I'm pretty sure they are not releasing the dog to the general public due to the reported 'aggression' issues... but have him call me as a back up plan. (818) 929 1305

Bronwyne


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> Hi, have your son call me in the morning just in case I need help with transport from shelter to our vet in Hollywood. I'm pretty sure they are not releasing the dog to the general public due to the reported 'aggression' issues... but have him call me as a back up plan. (818) 929 1305
> 
> Bronwyne


I so much want to be a part of Daisy's rescue. I had asked for Christine's help to get the word out on FB after seeing the report about Daisy. Christine has done a wonderful job helping keep in touch with everyone, including the shelter. Bronwyne, I would like to help with Daisy's Hollywood vet bill, so, if you can please provide me their phone number, I can give the vet's office my credit card number to help pay for Daisy's bill upfront. Please PM me. 

Marie


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there a status? I was trying to keep the SCMR facebook page folks updated as well............thanks so much.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I so much want to be a part of Daisy's rescue. I had asked for Christine's help to get the word out on FB after seeing the report about Daisy. Christine has done a wonderful job helping keep in touch with everyone, including the shelter. Bronwyne, I would like to help with Daisy's Hollywood vet bill, so, if you can please provide me their phone number, I can give the vet's office my credit card number to help pay for Daisy's bill upfront. Please PM me.
> 
> Marie


:aktion033: Wow Marie that is just so wonderful of you to want to help upfront with Daisy's vet bill. We truly do have angels here on SM....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

smlcm said:


> Hi, have your son call me in the morning just in case I need help with transport from shelter to our vet in Hollywood. I'm pretty sure they are not releasing the dog to the general public due to the reported 'aggression' issues... but have him call me as a back up plan. (818) 929 1305
> 
> Bronwyne


Sorry, I didn't see this last night. I sent him your message.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All this warms my heart to know so many care about a fluff they've never seen. Amazing that her own owners didn't care this much..Sad,really sad,but lucky for her,she will have a slice of heaven on earth ..as soon as they can pull her out of the bowels of Heck... can't type the other "place".


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I swear, I have been checking in every five minutes to find out if Daisy has been picked up yet from the shelter.


----------

